# Amac boxes in UK/Ireland/Europe?



## Mr B Smithi (Feb 28, 2020)

Anyone supply these in Ireland/UK/Europe?
They look great over in the US, but the shipping costs would be huge of course.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 29, 2020)

Considering they are made by an American company, wouldn't surprise me. Just contact the contact, they are nice people.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dorifto (Feb 29, 2020)

Search for acrylic terrariums in aliexpress, also you can get a freebie coronavirus xD

Reactions: Funny 4 | Wow 1


----------



## mrtnspdr (Mar 9, 2020)

Mr B Smithi said:


> Anyone supply these in Ireland/UK/Europe?
> They look great over in the US, but the shipping costs would be huge of course.


Have you already found a EU-friendly amac alternative? 
I'm also searching for one, I really like those inverted AMAC boxes, which Trenor used for his avicularias here: https://arachnoboards.com/threads/amac-style-box-enclosures.282537/
Can't find anything fitting on Amazon...


----------



## ColeopteraC (Mar 12, 2020)

Dorifto said:


> Search for acrylic terrariums in aliexpress, also you can get a freebie coronavirus xD


Yes,
There are loads of easy to obtain (semi-knockoff) Acrylic boxes to be found online. 
Why can’t we have an EU variant of the container store? But I guess we have import restriction free phasmids... Hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 15, 2020)

The only way you're getting AMAC boxes in the UK is if you either get them shipped over from the US (in which case you'll probably just end up with a load of broken AMAC boxes) or pay extortionate prices for them.



ColeopteraC said:


> Why can’t we have an EU variant of the container store?


plasticboxshop

I use the hobby life tubs they sell for most of my tarantulas. I still use condiment/deli cups for slings though.


----------



## ColeopteraC (Mar 15, 2020)

The Grym Reaper said:


> The only way you're getting AMAC boxes in the UK is if you either get them shipped over from the US (in which case you'll probably just end up with a load of broken AMAC boxes) or pay extortionate prices for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s great! Thanks for recommendation

I’d just use the acrylic cubes from eBay or amazon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

